

Design Thinking: Keep your users at the center - adityathakur
http://mbadoodle.com/hacks/design-thinking/

======
fourspace
Oh the irony of this being presented as an "interactive" infographic. Their
number 1 takeaway is "Understand my users & their needs".

This information may or may not be useful, but the format prevented me from
being interested in finding out. Next time just present this as a body of text
and images with some nice typography.

~~~
adityathakur
Given the amount of text and lack of time we have, I think there is an
opportunity to evolve content and that is what we are trying to do. We tried
text + images format but found it too limiting. The doodle style is
comparatively more readable, share-able and easily consumable in short period
of time.

------
mntmn
Cool, we're currently making Spacedeck (spacedeck.net) available for the first
bunch of private beta testers. With it, you can work with Design Thinking and
custom iterative processes online. Here's a rough screencap of how that works:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w296O5hrzqs> Feedback much appreciated.

~~~
adityathakur
Sounds interesting, but did not get a clear idea. It would great to have a
beta access or any other way to connect. Do let me know

~~~
mntmn
drop me a line at lukas.hartmann@spacedeck.net and we'll get you access.

------
agosavi1
Designing an 'interactive' infographic is an interesting proposition. Some
technical challenges as well as design ones. We shall be working on one soon.

